# Waxstock 2017



## Soul boy 68

Just a quick question, does anyone know when Waxstock 2017 will be announced and what date it is?


----------



## WHIZZER

Likely to be a similar weekend ( July) as the current one - It normally depends on when they can book the facility and what shows are on at the time but bearing in mind it has been late july past few years


----------



## Soul boy 68

WHIZZER said:


> Likely to be a similar weekend ( July) as the current one - It normally depends on when they can book the facility and what shows are on at the time but bearing in mind it has been late july past few years


Thanks WHIZZER, when is there an announcement for next's years event or is it a case of checking on the Waxstock website, I want to go next year all being well and I would like to find out when tickets for next years event will go on sale.


----------



## supraGZaerotop

Tickets seem to go on sale spring time. april ish. 2017 long way away. Come to the show this year, you will love. Im like a kid in a candy store ;-) really is detailing overload, the products on sale are overwhelming lol, you need to be careful, spent hundreds last year.


----------



## WayneST250

Soul boy 68 said:


> Just a quick question, does anyone know when Waxstock 2017 will be announced and what date it is?
> 
> View attachment 47439


Recently been posted here:-
https://www.facebook.com/waxstock/


----------



## Soul boy 68

WayneST250 said:


> Recently been posted here:-
> https://www.facebook.com/waxstock/


Thanks a lot for the info Wayne :thumb: been noted in my dairy.


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Wayne :thumb: been noted in my dairy.


You thinking of putting the new car in:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

chongo said:


> You thinking of putting the new car in:thumb:


Do it SB :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38

Yes S.B. Give it a go


----------



## Soul boy 68

I don't know how it all works guys, I've never done it before but I'd like to.


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> I don't know how it all works guys, I've never done it before but I'd like to.


just give it ago:thumb: you've got a cracker of a car, so why not.:car:

Trust me you will get a buzz on the day, if you get picked to be inside:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Is there a problem with the Waxstock website? I've had a look and all there seems to be is a home page and nothing else.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I've just booked up at the Double tree by the Hilton at the Rioch arena in anticipation for Wax Stock 2017, really looking forward to it now. Seems like a nice hotel and it's already nearly booked :doublesho. Anyone stayed over at this Hotel?


----------



## WHIZZER

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've just booked up at the Double tree by the Hilton at the Rioch arena in anticipation for Wax Stock 2017, really looking forward to it now. Seems like a nice hotel and it's already nearly booked :doublesho. Anyone stayed over at this Hotel?
> 
> View attachment 48808


Hotel is attached to the venue and the casino ;-)


----------



## VenomUK

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've just booked up at the Double tree by the Hilton at the Rioch arena in anticipation for Wax Stock 2017, really looking forward to it now. Seems like a nice hotel and it's already nearly booked :doublesho. Anyone stayed over at this Hotel?
> 
> View attachment 48808


Yes, its a great hotel, Although from what I have seen the venue isn't booked yet so the dates may change?


----------



## VenomUK

WHIZZER said:


> Likely to be a similar weekend ( July) as the current one - It normally depends on when they can book the facility and what shows are on at the time but bearing in mind it has been late july past few years


Whizzer, so has the 24th been confirmed now? Also is there discount for the Hilton like 2016?


----------



## Soul boy 68

VenomUK said:


> Yes, its a great hotel, Although from what I have seen the venue isn't booked yet so the dates may change?


That's not a problem fella as I have until 21st of July to change or cancel my booking and I'm sure we will know by then what the confirmed date will be.


----------



## Waxstock

The date is confirmed as the 23rd July 2017 8)


----------



## Soul boy 68

Waxstock said:


> The date is confirmed as the 23rd July 2017 8)


That's brilliant, do you know when tickets will be available?


----------



## Waxstock

give me a couple of weeks to get the new website built on the new server 8) then we will release next year's show details. date and location confirmed tho.


----------



## Gas head

Mr Waxstock

See if you can get Larry Kosilla to come over with a load of merchandise


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gas head said:


> Mr Waxstock
> 
> See if you can get Larry Kosilla to come over with a load of merchandise


Now that would be awesome, hope it becomes a reality


----------



## Waxstock

Gas head said:


> Mr Waxstock
> 
> See if you can get Larry Kosilla to come over with a load of merchandise





Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that would be awesome, hope it becomes a reality
> 
> View attachment 48929


Equally - it is about you, his customers to let him know that he should come.


----------



## Gas head

An official invite would be a nice touch


----------



## Gas head

There you go Mr Waxstock, new thread in ammo section, your turn?


----------



## VenomUK

Waxstock said:


> give me a couple of weeks to get the new website built on the new server 8) then we will release next year's show details. date and location confirmed tho.


Although the details and tickets haven't been released yet, can you book the hotel now and get the discount for wax stock attendants?


----------



## Soul boy 68

VenomUK said:


> Although the details and tickets haven't been released yet, can you book the hotel now and get the discount for wax stock attendants?


I have my hotel room already booked, better hurry as my hotel already had limited rooms left.


----------



## Gazjs

VenomUK said:


> Although the details and tickets haven't been released yet, can you book the hotel now and get the discount for wax stock attendants?


If you book now, you dont have to pay until the day of arrival or something like that.

If a discount comes out, book with discount and cancel?


----------



## Juttie

Looking forward to this as it will be my first waxstock now got to see if i can car good enough to show off.


----------



## littlejack

Sorry if this has been asked before. But has the tickets for this years wax stock gone on sale? If not any ideas when they will be. Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68

So hands up folks, who's definitely going to Waxstock this year, no if's, buts or maybes? I am definitely going, just like most of us on here, just waiting for tickets to go on sale.


----------



## WHIZZER

Im in ...


----------



## Soul boy 68

WHIZZER said:


> Im in ...


That's great, I would love to me up with you along with as many others as possible during my visit, I'll PM you closer to the event to discuss it :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm in this year went to 2014/2015 but missed 2016.

May even have something to enter depending on a lot of things lol. Especially ££££. 
unless someone has £15k lieing around


----------



## chongo

Am going wouldn't want to miss a chance to pickup a bargain.
Any detailing celebrities going again this year, someone like Larry from Ammo?


----------



## pee

Yeah will go along


----------



## Simz

Yep but remembering what Kimo said about it being dead after 2pm last year I may go later for a change.......


----------



## Hereisphilly

WHIZZER said:


> Im in ...





Soul boy 68 said:


> That's great, I would love to me up with you along with as many others as possible during my visit, I'll PM you closer to the event to discuss it :thumb:


I am 100% going too, definitely up for a meeting and putting faces to names 👍

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

I hope to be able to make it this year. It's a bit of a journey, so hopefully the stars align and the numbers come up lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> I hope to be able to make it this year. It's a bit of a journey, so hopefully the stars align and the numbers come up lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


I really hope you do go Cookies, I would love to meet up with you for a beer or two.


----------



## chongo

Cookies said:


> I hope to be able to make it this year. It's a bit of a journey, so hopefully the stars align and the numbers come up lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


If you are going then pm me and we could travel down together mate.:thumb:


----------



## Juttie

Im definitely going cannot wait will be my first waxstock.


----------



## chongo

Juttie said:


> Im definitely going cannot wait will be my first waxstock.


Are you taking the Dimmer:thumb:


----------



## Juttie

I will be going in it but doubt it will be on display don't think i could get it to a high enough standard.


----------



## littlejack

I'm going missed out on last years.


----------



## muzzer

I wont be there this year, i will be in Cyprus


----------



## Soul boy 68

As this will be my first waxstock, what and whom I can expect to see there? Will Meguires and Gtech be there among others?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Soul boy 68 said:


> As this will be my first waxstock, what and whom I can expect to see there? Will Meguires and Gtech be there among others?


Meguiars may be there however they do not offer any discount - Gtechniq previously was over £50 10% Discount over £100 20% Discount 

AF (My favourite stall) is 20% and Obsession Wax has unbeatable deals!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Alfieharley1 said:


> Meguiars may be there however they do not offer any discount - Gtechniq previously was over £50 10% Discount over £100 20% Discount
> 
> AF (My favourite stall) is 20% and Obsession Wax has unbeatable deals!


Cool, anyone else? Like Chemicle guys, Gyeon?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Soul boy 68 said:


> Cool, anyone else? Like Chemicle guys, Gyeon?


Yes and yes (in partnership with Cyc last year)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

I know it's over four months away and I need an idea of who's going to appear as eventually I need to create a shopping list witch will be written on a roll of loo paper, it will be that long :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Soul boy 68 said:


> I know it's over four months away and I need an idea of who's going to appear as eventually I need to create a shopping list witch will be written on a roll of loo paper, it will be that long :lol:


My list was created back in January haha! Got a few bits to buy before

But I am really after another Original for the collection


----------



## Waxstock

Soul boy 68 said:


> I know it's over four months away and I need an idea of who's going to appear as eventually I need to create a shopping list witch will be written on a roll of loo paper, it will be that long :lol:


we just confirmed our masthead sponsors and have been taking bookings on a daily basis. we will post the signed up in batches but things have been hectic - we have had the largest sale numbers for Waxstock ever by this time in previous years. will keep you posted 8)


----------



## gazzfrst

What hotels are people staying in and what they paying thanks


----------



## Auto Elixir

gazzfrst said:


> What hotels are people staying in and what they paying thanks


We got booked into the Hilton on Paradise Way, Coventry, CV2 2ST. Only a couple of miles from the venue, swimming pool, gym ect. Loads cheaper than the one on site.


----------



## Auto Elixir

Soul boy 68 said:


> Cool, anyone else? Like Chemicle guys, Gyeon?


We are going. Our Debut show so expect some deals. Maybe even a giveaway for the first few customers.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Auto Elixir said:


> We are going. Our Debut show so expect some deals. Maybe even a giveaway for the first few customers.


Cool, I'll keep a look out for your stand.


----------



## WayneST250

I am also booked into the Double Tree by Hilton, see you there.


----------



## Soul boy 68

WayneST250 said:


> I am also booked into the Double Tree by Hilton, see you there.


Me too


----------



## dchapman88

I'm booked in the double tree too! 
Late night DW party?! Lol


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> I'm booked in the double tree too!
> Late night DW party?! Lol


I'll be up for that lol, I'll bring the six pack.


----------



## PhxViper

Just booked my tickets.

Can't wait!


----------



## Andy_H

think me and a few mates will be going too


----------



## dchapman88

As I've never been before, quick non car related question..... 

Are there food stalls or anywhere selling food on the day? Anywhere in the actual event area to buy food and drinks?


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> As I've never been before, quick non car related question.....
> 
> Are there food stalls or anywhere selling food on the day? Anywhere in the actual event area to buy food and drinks?


This will be my debut at the event fella and I'd be surprised if there wasn't so much as a food stall or burger van. Hopefully somebody will pop in on here to confirm.


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> This will be my debut at the event fella and I'd be surprised if there wasn't so much as a food stall or burger van. Hopefully somebody will pop in on here to confirm.


Cheers SB, I thought the same. Hoping for some grub as good as the detailing


----------



## Pittsy

dchapman88 said:


> Cheers SB, I thought the same. Hoping for some grub as good as the detailing


There is a Subway next door and a Mcdonalds close by, there is also food just outside the hall but didnt really pay much attention to what they served :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> Cheers SB, I thought the same. Hoping for some grub as good as the detailing


I see you're not too far from me, I'm in the next County Down in Essex, when do you plan on leaving? I'm travelling on the day before.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pittsy said:


> There is a Subway next door and a Mcdonalds close by, there is also food just outside the hall but didnt really pay much attention to what they served :thumb:


Nice one Pittsy, I knew someone would confirm :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> I see you're not too far from me, I'm in the next County Down in Essex, when do you plan on leaving? I'm travelling on the day before.


I'm leaving the day before too, but prob quite early as I'm taking the missus round to do some shopping on the Saturday. 
My trade off for having some free reign Sunday


----------



## muzzer

From what i can remember, avoid the food stalls inside the hall as they are not cheap. I seem to recall not getting much change from a tenner for two bacon rolls and two coffees :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> From what i can remember, avoid the food stalls inside the hall as they are not cheap. I seem to recall not getting much change from a tenner for two bacon rolls and two coffees :doublesho


That's because we're a captive audience Muzzer, oh well it's Mc Donalds then.


----------



## aidan97

Never been to one of these before, hopefully I can make it along and it's nice that it's on a Sunday!


----------



## Simz

muzzer said:


> From what i can remember, avoid the food stalls inside the hall as they are not cheap. I seem to recall not getting much change from a tenner for two bacon rolls and two coffees :doublesho


I ordered 3 cups of coffee and received 3 cups of lava lol took about an hour to drink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> I ordered 3 cups of coffee and received 3 cups of lava lol took about an hour to drink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that sounds familiar and if i recall correctly, the bacon rolls were typical greasy spoon quality. Neither of us finished them.


----------



## chrisgreen

Probably just going to drive up the morning of the show. I have come up the night before previously (usually getting a £35 room at one of the nearby Premier Inns), but not doing Show & Shine this year so no need to do early morning prep.


----------



## Mart987

Talked the wife into a weekend away, just forgot to mention were stopping at the show on the way home.


----------



## Sim

I found out earlier that the AMDetails product range will be on sale with Shop n Shine at Waxstock  looking forward to trying some of the products out.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Sim said:


> I found out earlier that the AMDetails product range will be on sale with Shop n Shine at Waxstock  looking forward to trying some of the products out.


Good to know this, fancied picking up their clay sometime

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal

On my doorstep.:lol:


----------



## age 555

I`m driving up and back the same day from sunny Devon with my Dad , showed him the pictures from last year .....he has proper diagnosed OCD so I expect he will love it just as much as me !!!!!!!


----------



## C7 JFW

I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## muzzer

I wasn't planning on attending this year, however if my good lady wife doesn't want to be dragged along again, i might just come on my own. Not definite just yet but toying with just turning up on the day. Haven't quite decided yet.


----------



## Croques

*Brexit hard times upon us already?*

Exhibitor list looks a bit thin. I notice at least one repeat in the list plus an also ran - "furniture clinic" and the inevitable chuggers - "Sebastian's Action Trust". Or should that be Truss? Makes more sense!

But there is no Kranzle!


----------



## Simz

Need to start saving up or at least stop spending lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilman

Other than shopping, is anything else on offer. Talks and demos by pro detailer etc.
The black Friday offers are so good I need another reason to attend

Cheers
Dm


----------



## great gonzo

Devilman said:


> Other than shopping, is anything else on offer. Talks and demos by pro detailer etc.
> The black Friday offers are so good I need another reason to attend
> 
> Cheers
> Dm


Yeah demonstrations and talks going all through the day, you get a program which tells you the times of the demos.

Gonz.


----------



## Simz

Devilman said:


> Other than shopping, is anything else on offer. Talks and demos by pro detailer etc.
> The black Friday offers are so good I need another reason to attend
> 
> Cheers
> Dm


The opportunity to meet like minded people and pecking the heads of the pros are 2 good reasons to attend as is seeing the cars up close, and if scantily clad ladies are your thing then that is also catered for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Simz said:


> The opportunity to meet like minded people and pecking the heads of the pros are 2 good reasons to attend as is seeing the cars up close, and if scantily clad ladies are your thing that that is also catered for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had me at scantily clad ladies.....


----------



## great gonzo

lol forgot about the swirl police. 


Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68

great gonzo said:


> lol forgot about the swirl police.
> 
> Gonz.


I intend to get handcuffed by those beauties :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

61 days to go, just checking. Me excited ? Oh yes.


----------



## WayneST250

Due to work changing my shift pattern, I am no longer able to attend Waxstock 2017, I must admit I will miss the event, as, iv'e been the last to years and its been awesome.

PS 
(if allowed)
Anyone wanting a ticket I will post it to you for £10.00


----------



## Soul boy 68

Somebody please post a picture of the swirl police on here, I need reminding as to the main reason I'm going to Waxstock, just don't tell the enemy,


----------



## chongo

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e0/44/ad/e044adddcd8597fe934a1490255aeddb.jpg

There you go mate.


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e0/44/ad/e044adddcd8597fe934a1490255aeddb.jpg
> 
> There you go mate.


Boom 
And right there's why I've got a ticket!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68

great gonzo said:


> Gonz.


Yeah baby.... yeah.


----------



## Soul boy 68

chongo said:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e0/44/ad/e044adddcd8597fe934a1490255aeddb.jpg
> 
> There you go mate.


Nooooooooo......... :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68

With now less than a month away to Waxstock and my first visit, what trade stalls can I expect to find?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Soul boy 68 said:


> With now less than a month away to Waxstock and my first visit, what trade stalls can I expect to find?


Pretty much any brand or reseller you generally hear of will be there

https://www.waxstock.com/pages/exhibitors

I'm bringing the new polo after taking delivery and prep next weekend, will keep an eye out for your beast of an M2 👍

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Hereisphilly said:


> Pretty much any brand or reseller you generally hear of will be there
> 
> https://www.waxstock.com/pages/exhibitors
> 
> I'm bringing the new polo after taking delivery and prep next weekend, will keep an eye out for your beast of an M2 👍
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks Phil, likewise and I'm looking forward to finally meeting as many members as possible as well as you Phil.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks Phil, likewise and I'm looking forward to finally meeting as many members as possible as well as you Phil.


Definitely, I'll drop you pm nearer the time with my number and be good to put a name to a face ☺

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

^ don't forget to pop over to DW


----------



## muzzer

I did say i was going to go this year after all but due to one or two little incidents, i'm thinking of taking a break from all things detailing for a while. I haven't quite decided yet, see what i think when i come back from Cyprus.


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> I did say i was going to go this year after all but due to one or two little incidents, i'm thinking of taking a break from all things detailing for a while. I haven't quite decided yet, see what i think when i come back from Cyprus.


Best of luck Muzzer and above all, enjoy your holiday, hope we can still meet up.


----------



## Soul boy 68

WHIZZER said:


> ^ don't forget to pop over to DW


You'll be first on my hit list.


----------



## lemansblue92

Anybody know if kids are allowed in? Thinking of attending again this year, unsure if my 2 year old boy would be allowed in


----------



## pee

:thumb:


lemansblue92 said:


> Anybody know if kids are allowed in? Thinking of attending again this year, unsure if my 2 year old boy would be allowed in


Of course kids are allowed in :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Just found this old thread that was never answered, I too would like to know if there is an area for members who have entered the show and shine event to wash their cars prior to entering the arena.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381378


----------



## Mart987

Not wishing to sound cheap but do the dealer stalls charge full price or is there a chance to pick up discounted items?


----------



## Mart987

Just found my answer, should have looked first.


----------



## muzzer

So i definitely won't be attending this year, it's a long story that will take me several hours to type up in What's made you Grumpy thread and to be honest, i just can't be bothered right now. Short version is two people are incompetent parents, incompetent human beings and i am now flat broke until pay day which is after Waxstock.

Maybe next year


----------



## Simz

Feel your pain Muzzer, I don't get paid until the 25th either and every year I put a little away each month for Waxstock but something always pops up and empties said savings.


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> So i definitely won't be attending this year, it's a long story that will take me several hours to type up in What's made you Grumpy thread and to be honest, i just can't be bothered right now. Short version is two people are incompetent parents, incompetent human beings and i am now flat broke until pay day which is after Waxstock.
> 
> Maybe next year


Sorry to be reading this Muzzer, does that mean we won't be able to meet up after Waxstock?


----------



## chongo

Can you buy tickets on the day


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> Can you buy tickets on the day


Yes, £15 pp

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Hereisphilly said:


> Yes, £15 pp
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Finally pulled the trigger Phil.

Not been before and don't really need anything but I may be tempted!!

Maybe see you there pal, along with a few other members I only know by their Usernames.


----------



## Mikej857

Put my list together tonight as its pretty small, looking forward to seeing some of the newer traders who we've not seen in previous years 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

nbray67 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger Phil.
> 
> Not been before and don't really need anything but I may be tempted!!
> 
> Maybe see you there pal, along with a few other members I only know by their Usernames.


I'll be looking out for that tattoo of yours, that will give you away.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger Phil.
> 
> Not been before and don't really need anything but I may be tempted!!
> 
> Maybe see you there pal, along with a few other members I only know by their Usernames.


Awesome, you'll enjoy it for sure!

Yeah I'll defo keep an eye out for you, it's not that big a place

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

wohoooo!! i'll be attending my first waxstock this year after winning some ticket over the weekend  now i've got to decide what i don't really need to buy :lol:

can't wait to put faces to names too!


----------



## muzzer

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry to be reading this Muzzer, does that mean we won't be able to meet up after Waxstock?


Not sure yet mate, i'll come back to you on this


----------



## Cookies

Really sad that I won't make it over this year. Sounds like the 'apres stock' with a few sarsaparillas would be good craic. 

Can't wait to see the pics, although always remember, what happens in Coventry....... 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam534

First one for me too! Looking forward to it. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Cookies said:


> Really sad that I won't make it over this year. Sounds like the 'apres stock' with a few sarsaparillas would be good craic.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics, although always remember, what happens in Coventry.......
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I didn't know it was a 'what ever happens in Coventry' kinda event
I'm bringing the missus

Bugger



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Cookies

dchapman88 said:


> I didn't know it was a 'what ever happens in Coventry' kinda event
> I'm bringing the missus
> 
> Bugger
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Dunno, never been, but always suspected lmao.

What happens in Coventry needs approval from the missus lol.

Enjoy, bud.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

has the trade stand layout been put up yet? i'm intrigued to see where everyone is located and to also know where i need to head to see certain faces


----------



## Mart987

Does anyone know if debit cards are taken on the stalls? Or do I have to take cash?


----------



## RaceGlazer

Most folks will be able to take cards but I'd cover yourself by taking some cash too - may be quicker and not mobile-bandwidth dependent


----------



## Cookies

I'd imagine most retailers could take PayPal on site too. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

I know if I take cash I'll spend more than I want to, only taking a card keeps it to only purchasing what's on the list 😂😂 supposedly 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mart987

Mikej857 said:


> I know if I take cash I'll spend more than I want to, only taking a card keeps it to only purchasing what's on the list 😂😂 supposedly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thats my thinking. If I take cash ill spend that and stick things on the card too. My list is growing by the day.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm going to be very diceplined and buy what I really need, so I hope


----------



## nbray67

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'll be looking out for that tattoo of yours, that will give you away.
> 
> View attachment 51569


If I'm in shorts you'll see it SB as it's on my calf!


----------



## Soul boy 68

nbray67 said:


> If I'm in shorts you'll see it SB as it's on my calf!


Let's hope it's not a chilly day or I'm buggard :lol:


----------



## Mikej857

Soul boy 68 said:


> Let's hope it's not a chilly day or I'm buggard


It's normally like a sauna in the halls anyway and only a short walk to the car park 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Mikej857 said:


> It's normally like a sauna in the halls anyway and only a short walk to the car park 😂😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I appreciate your comment but there was a joke in my comment which I think went over your head


----------



## chongo

Hereisphilly said:


> Yes, £15 pp
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Cheers bud:thumb:

See you all there and come and say hello be nice to put a face to the name:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

chongo said:


> Cheers bud:thumb:
> 
> See you all there and come and say hello be nice to put a face to the name:thumb:


Where will you be Chongo? You say come and say hello so I'm guessing you'll have a trade stand, right?


----------



## dchapman88

I'm enjoying everyone saying come and say hello when us newbies have no idea what anyone looks like! 
Can you all wear name badges please?! 
Lol





Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> I'm enjoying everyone saying come and say hello when us newbies have no idea what anyone looks like!
> Can you all wear name badges please?!
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


That's actually a good idea :thumb: maybe grab some blank stickers and wright our username on it. I will, beats going around wearing a carnation :lol:


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's actually a good idea :thumb: maybe grab some blank stickers and wright our username on it. I will, beats going around wearing a carnation :lol:


I'll put my professor jacket on with a big Chongo on the back:lol:

Just look out for the handsome one:argie:


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> Cheers bud:thumb:
> 
> See you all there and come and say hello be nice to put a face to the name:thumb:


Definitely mate, will be keep an eye out for you, likewise be good to meet you in person!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

chongo said:


> I'll put my professor jacket on with a big Chongo on the back:lol:
> 
> Just look out for the handsome one:argie:


I'm the ugly one :doublesho so I won't be hard to find :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm the ugly one :doublesho so I won't be hard to find


I'm the beardy one..... 
So say hi to the guy with the beard

(God I hope I'm the only one with a beard)

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> I'm the beardy one.....
> So say hi to the guy with the beard
> 
> (God I hope I'm the only one with a beard)
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Hasn't everyone got a beard now:lol:


----------



## chongo

Hereisphilly said:


> Definitely mate, will be keep an eye out for you, likewise be good to meet you in person!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If you see a guy with a dark with red body warmer on then it will be me, even if it's hot inside :lol:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Make sure you come and say hi to us be good to put names to faces and we have plenty of waxes for you all to sniff :argie::lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ill have a DW Polo on ;-)


----------



## Welshquattro1

chongo said:


> If you see a guy with a dark with red body warmer on then it will be me, even if it's hot inside :lol:


And taking lots of selfies! :lol: I'm hoping I'll see lots of posts on Instagram then mick :thumb: Pity I can't make it this year to meet up with everyone


----------



## Pittsy

I will be wearing a Tux if anyone wants to say hello


----------



## nbray67

Tickets arrived today.

See you all, well, some of you Sunday!!


----------



## littlejack

Gutted I won't be able to attend this year. But I've have 2 tickets going free. If anybody wants them. I'm in South Wales.


----------



## Mikej857

Pittsy said:


> I will be wearing a Tux if anyone wants to say hello


Trust u 😂😂😂

I'll be the bald ugly git walking around aimlessly in the obsession wax hoodie 😮😮

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

littlejack said:


> Gutted I won't be able to attend this year. But I've have 2 tickets going free. If anybody wants them. I'm in South Wales.


You able to post em? Might have these off you

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

Look out for me and Fay (We won't be in wedding gear though lol)

We'll be towing a very naughty 19 month old boy around looking tired (The blonde one is me mom so she wont be there lol


----------



## littlejack

Hereisphilly said:


> You able to post em? Might have these off you
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sorry mate they've gone. Simz PM'd me.


----------



## Simz

*Id*

Some already know my ugly mug but for those who do not.......I'm the one in the hat...


----------



## chongo

Welshquattro1 said:


> And taking lots of selfies! :lol: I'm hoping I'll see lots of posts on Instagram then mick :thumb: Pity I can't make it this year to meet up with everyone


Me taking selfies :doublesho not me bud you must be looking at someone else :lol:

Pitty your not coming but hopefully see you next year bud:thumb:


----------



## Simz

Hereisphilly said:


> You able to post em? Might have these off you
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sorry mate i nabbed them, your idea for a DW lunch break is a cracker:thumb: Had any interest?


----------



## Bizcam

Hereisphilly I have one if you want it. I can post it tomorrow first class. Let me Know Dave.


----------



## Bizcam

Hereisphilly is good for tickets, so one wrist band to go to a good home. Dave.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> Sorry mate i nabbed them, your idea for a DW lunch break is a cracker:thumb: Had any interest?


No probs, not a huge amount as of yet, but up for it if any more people fancy it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

Bizcam said:


> Hereisphilly is good for tickets, so one wrist band to go to a good home. Dave.


If its going spare I will happily buy it from you :thumb:


----------



## Bizcam

Pittsy said:


> If its going spare I will happily buy it from you :thumb:


No worries, PM your details I will send out first thing Dave.


----------



## Simz

Not sure if this is allowed so please remove if not.

I am after a weights bench and weights and wondered if anyone going to Waxstock has any to sell, leaving you with added cash to spend on stuff you don't need.


----------



## nbray67

Just keyed it into maps and it's about 1.5hrs from me, 80miles down the A1/A46.

Pleasant surprise as I thought it was 2hrs or so.


----------



## Simz

M1 M69 for me Neil


----------



## nbray67

Simz said:


> M1 M69 for me Neil


It sticks another 20mins+ on for me that way Si.

I virtually live next to the A1, 4miles down the road from me. A1/A46 is just a smoother nicer drive down than the M1 from where I am.

See you there pal.


----------



## leeandfay

What day you there Neil?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Simz said:


> M1 M69 for me Neil


Sim you doing arrive & shine? Me and a mate are both traveling down in our clips M1 - M69


----------



## nbray67

Auto Allure said:


> What day you there Neil?


Just on the day of the show Lee.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Simz

Alfieharley1 said:


> Sim you doing arrive & shine? Me and a mate are both traveling down in our clips M1 - M69


No mate I'm not, although I like doing what I do I never feel I'm in that league lol, Silver Focus ST if you see me give me a wave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeso

Anyone unable to go that has tickets they want to offload?


----------



## macca666

reeso said:


> Anyone unable to go that has tickets they want to offload?


You should still be able to buy at the door unless it's changed from previous years.


----------



## phil67

Just noticed the advance ticket sales have finished, so its £15 on the day now, I was waiting for my roster to come out to see if I had the day off or not, which I have and missed out on the saving


----------



## Simz

You'd struggle to buy a coffee with the saving so don't worry about it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

nbray67 said:


> Just on the day of the show Lee.
> 
> Why do you ask?


were coming so you can come say hi or we can come say hi


----------



## phil67

Auto Allure said:


> were coming so you can come say hi or we can come say hi


You got a stand by any chance?


----------



## Sam534

Simz said:


> You'd struggle to buy a coffee with the saving so don't worry about it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Simz, wonder when I'd bump into your good self, got some good results with the Das6 pro, I'll keep an eye out for the focus, I'll be in the black gt86. I'm gonna enter the arrive and shine if only for the crack.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Sam534 said:


> Hey Simz, wonder when I'd bump into your good self, got some good results with the Das6 pro, I'll keep an eye out for the focus, I'll be in the black gt86. I'm gonna enter the arrive and shine if only for the crack.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha top man glad you like it mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Auto Allure said:


> were coming so you can come say hi or we can come say hi


I've seen the pic of you pal so I'll say hello and have a chat if I see you about.


----------



## Hereisphilly

I'm slinging the polo in arrive and shine so if you're there early, come say hello!
If not I'll be keeping my eyes peeled in the venue

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

I will be the one with the worst hang over, speedway GP in Cardiff the night before and I'm going to be proper on it!!!


Gonz.


----------



## Cookies

Will this be of any use? Print it out - it'll be like a real life game of Guess Who!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365489

Edit - Looks like photobucket has worked its magic on this thread too......

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Cookies said:


> Will this be of any use? Print it out - it'll be like a real life game of Guess Who!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365489
> 
> Edit - Looks like photobucket has worked its magic on this thread too......
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


good idea Cooks! so bang on picture of your good self up if you're going, hopefully it might make it easier to tap the right person on the shoulder :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

According to the weather forecast, it's supposed to be raining over much of the country, how are we supposed to wash our cars in readiness for the show and shine? we will be stuffed.


----------



## Sam534

Yeah my prep is out the window. Getting as much as I can done tomorrow and hoping the beading will be enough ha! 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Oh Christ, I've just seen this! 
Gonna have to get the gazebo up I think

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Friday looks alright tho?! 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## VIPER

Just to say I hope everyone has a great show and you all get there :car: motors cleaned :detailer: and back home again :car: safe and sound.

As we all know weather forecasts are notoriously inaccurate a lot of the time and there's chance it could all be different come the weekend yet.

As I'm a bit closer to the venue now after moving house, I'll have to pencil this one in for next year's events to attend (along with Goodwood FOS that I've been promising to go to for about 10 years lol!)

:thumb:


----------



## Simz

Holy Sh!t its Viper....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> Friday looks alright tho?!
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Yes Friday is fine but not much use when I'm travelling down the M6 and it's pouring down and I arrive with a dirty car and it's still raining and not being able to wash the car in time for show and shine, that's my concern. :doublesho


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yes Friday is fine but not much use when I'm travelling down the M6 and it's pouring down and I arrive with a dirty car and it's still raining and not being able to wash the car in time for show and shine, that's my concern. :doublesho
> 
> View attachment 51623


You sound luke your worrying a little SB 
Chill in sure it'll all be fine and your motor will be stunning

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> You sound luke your worrying a little SB
> Chill in sure it'll all be fine and your motor will be stunning
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Yeah, I guess we will have to wait and see. :detailer:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

in case anyone wants to see the floor layout/ trade stand locations, here is the map for the day  can't wait now!


----------



## Soul boy 68

LewisChadwick7 said:


> in case anyone wants to see the floor layout/ trade stand locations, here is the map for the day  can't wait now!


That's very handy Lewis, do we actually get given a map on the day?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's very handy Lewis, do we actually get given a map on the day?


i'm not sure if they are given free or have to be purchased, if you need a copy i can email you one over to print out


----------



## dubstyle

That layout does look pretty big compared to previous shows.

I've just booked hotel with the GF so making a full weekend of it.


----------



## phil67

What's best to take Cash or Card to the event?


----------



## chrisgreen

phil67 said:


> What's best to take Cash or Card to the event?


Both! Most take cards but some will be cash only, and small value purchases are often best done with cash.


----------



## phil67

chrisgreen said:


> Both! Most take cards but some will be cash only, and small value purchases are often best done with cash.


Cheers matey, didnt want to get caught out


----------



## Simz

LewisChadwick7 said:


> in case anyone wants to see the floor layout/ trade stand locations, here is the map for the day  can't wait now!


Hi mate how did you get this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> Hi mate how did you get this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waxstock posted it on their Facebook earlier today mate

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Ok mate only reason I asked was I got sent it yesterday but was asked not to share lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6

Is there any arrive and shine outside? I always miss it !


----------



## Simz

magpieV6 said:


> Is there any arrive and shine outside? I always miss it !


I believe you have missed it again, you had to book it with the pre book tickets I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simz said:


> I believe you have missed it again, you had to book it with the pre book tickets I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I'm aware, arrive and shine is open to anyone before half 10, no extra cost or anything

Arrive and shine indoor needed specially bought tickets this year

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Ahhhh should of kept quiet lol wasn't sure Doh!!! Cheers Mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Arrive & shine on the day is literally just turn up and park in the area. If they do not have enough cars turn up for the indoor arena for which they sold tickets they may select a few from outside to go indoors (this is how it has worked the past 3 years) you do however need your petrol light to be on.

Dawn you decided to enter! What car you thinking? One of the V6s pretty please


----------



## Soul boy 68

Alfieharley1 said:


> Arrive & shine on the day is literally just turn up and park in the area. If they do not have enough cars turn up for the indoor arena for which they sold tickets they may select a few from outside to go indoors (this is how it has worked the past 3 years) you do however need your petrol light to be on.
> 
> Dawn you decided to enter! What car you thinking? One of the V6s pretty please


To my understanding, less than half a tank of fuel, doesn't stipulate petrol light to be on.


----------



## magpieV6

Alfieharley1 said:


> Arrive & shine on the day is literally just turn up and park in the area. If they do not have enough cars turn up for the indoor arena for which they sold tickets they may select a few from outside to go indoors (this is how it has worked the past 3 years) you do however need your petrol light to be on.
> 
> Dawn you decided to enter! What car you thinking? One of the V6s pretty please


Cheers guys! I might bring Betty if it's dry! If not then the 275 

What you taking?


----------



## Alfieharley1

Clio GT Line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam534

Gt86

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

M2


----------



## Cookies

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers guys! I might bring Betty if it's dry! If not then the 275
> 
> What you taking?


Aah, I'm sorry I won't be there to see Betty in the metal!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

The new polo









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooby0775

Van as I think it's going to rain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Scooby0775 said:


> Van as I think it's going to rain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will most certainly rain, typical ! Washing the car for when I arrive for it to chuck it down come lunchtime :wall:


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> It will most certainly rain, typical ! Washing the car for when I arrive for it to chuck it down come lunchtime :wall:


You any more chilled out now SB?!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Sam534

Soul boy 68 said:


> It will most certainly rain, typical ! Washing the car for when I arrive for it to chuck it down come lunchtime :wall:


How are you planning your wash? First arrive and shine for me. Planning on bringing loaded buckets.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Not doing arrive & shine this year but at least it's excuse to bring Taz:devil:
Really looking forward to seeing everyone's cars :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> Not doing arrive & shine this year but at least it's excuse to bring Taz
> Really looking forward to seeing everyone's cars :thumb:


Can't wait to see yours too mate!

Doing a partial chongo and putting nebula down tomorrow for Sunday 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Some lovely metal going this year. So sorry I won't be there guys. Hopefully there'll be a few pics taken lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Hereisphilly said:


> Can't wait to see yours too mate!
> 
> Doing a partial chongo and putting nebula down tomorrow for Sunday
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Just going to give him a quick wash tomorrow mate:thumb: he's got Polish Angel Famous on at the mo so might put some BOS on, weather a bit crap but it's still going to be a good show.

Looking forward to seeing you there mate:thumb: make sure you come over and say hello bud.


----------



## Danjc

I was going to give the arrive & shine a bash but don't feel it's clean enough so it's just had a wash today and it's now tucked up in the garage till Sunday.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Sam534 said:


> How are you planning your wash? First arrive and shine for me. Planning on bringing loaded buckets.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


My first time too buddy, I'm bringing my buckets, shampoo, mits, brushes, cloths etc, I'll wash my motor as soon as I arrive but once it rains I don't know if the organisers will let us dry our cars inside the arena.


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> You any more chilled out now SB?!
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


It may not look it fella from my comment but I'm as chilled as can be.


----------



## Sam534

Soul boy 68 said:


> My first time too buddy, I'm bringing my buckets, shampoo, mits, brushes, cloths etc, I'll wash my motor as soon as I arrive but once it rains I don't know if the organisers will let us dry our cars inside the arena.


Yeah I doubt that as there won't be room for 150 cars. Probably just do their best. Be sure to get a good beading coating on there. I'll do the same and spend the day on it tomorrow correcting what I can.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm not planning on washing my car at the show. Finishing my night shift in 29mins then going to start on the car all day lol! Plan then is to cling film the front end


----------



## nbray67

Do the retailers take Paypal on the day does anybody know as I have a balance in my PP account that I'll use before cash/cards if needed.

TIA.
Neil.


----------



## Hereisphilly

nbray67 said:


> Do the retailers take Paypal on the day does anybody know as I have a balance in my PP account that I'll use before cash/cards if needed.
> 
> TIA.
> Neil.


Yep, alot of them do, either by the small PayPal card machines or ping them the balance when you're stood there

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Well, finally arrived at waxstock at around 9:30 ish, got the car washed and mingled with the other participants for the top 16, rained a little after and as soon as I made it in to the arena I cracked on with my M2s full detail which lasted five hours, boy I have never given my Windows six passes each on both sides, the slightest smudges anywhere including bodywork work then another go over. my M2 has never looked better, saw lots of amazing cars that are competing. Finally met Bill AKA WHIZZER and Johnny, wonderful guys and looking forward to catching up with them over the course of my stay. I've got the waxstock bug now and I can already see how so many members on here who've already been like it so much, I'll be posting pics on here in due course.


----------



## Sam534

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well, finally arrived at waxstock at around 9:30 ish, got the car washed and mingled with the other participants for the top 16, rained a little after and as soon as I made it in to the arena I cracked on with my M2s full detail which lasted five hours, boy I have never given my Windows six passes each on both sides, the slightest smudges anywhere including bodywork work then another go over. my M2 has never looked better, saw lots of amazing cars that are competing. Finally met Bill AKA WHIZZER and Johnny, wonderful guys and looking forward to catching up with them over the course of my stay. I've got the waxstock bug now and I can already see how so many members on here who've already been like it so much, I'll be posting pics on here in due course.


Awesome man, look forward to seeing it

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

So wish I could be there this year, that was the plan,I even managed to get my holiday worked so I'm off next week to enjoy any products I would have come away with, but alas a back injury has left me house bound and unable to travel.

So, PLEASE, let's see loads of pictures :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

DLGWRX02 said:


> So wish I could be there this year, that was the plan,I even managed to get my holiday worked so I'm off next week to enjoy any products I would have come away with, but alas a back injury has left me house bound and unable to travel.
> 
> So, PLEASE, let's see loads of pictures :thumb:


I'll post as much pictures as I can and I invite others to please do the same, wishing you a speedy recovery my man :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'll post as much pictures as I can and I invite others to please do the same, wishing you a speedy recovery my man :thumb:


Sounds fantastic SB. So wish I could be there this year too, to enjoy the craic.

Have a great time bud.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgreen

SB - really looking forward to seeing you and the car in the morning.


----------



## Soul boy 68

chrisgreen said:


> SB - really looking forward to seeing you and the car in the morning.


Me too Chris, looking forward to meeting as much as everyone on this wonderful community.


----------



## Cookies

Have a great day guys!!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Great to meet everyone today, putting names to faces and all that!

Brilliant show as always

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Hereisphilly said:


> Great to meet everyone today, putting names to faces and all that!
> 
> Brilliant show as always
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Was gutted as I only managed to put one name to a face! 
Typical
Always next year



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Simz

Where were the Swirl Police though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Do we find out who came where in the top 16?! 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Danjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz

Do we know who the SLK man is? Seen him a few times throughout the day and thought he deserved a prize for his style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Can I just ask a question..... 
Was everyone who entered the top 16 an amateur/enthusiast and not a professional detailer?!



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## lemansblue92

Simz said:


> Do we know who the SLK man is? Seen him a few times throughout the day and thought he deserved a prize for his style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't catch his name but was nice to chat to him again after seeing him at the Lymm transport day, he mentioned he got his vehicle professionally detailed and coated by the guys From Nanolex + he maintains it using their products, the cars a real credit to him, the photo of his car printed on his car was a nice touch aswell!


----------



## Hereisphilly

dchapman88 said:


> Can I just ask a question.....
> Was everyone who entered the top 16 an amateur/enthusiast and not a professional detailer?!
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Nope, there was a mix, but that affected the points scoring so it took into account amateurs / pros

2nd place was won by a pro whos car was only 2 weeks old

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Hereisphilly said:


> Nope, there was a mix, but that affected the points scoring so it took into account amateurs / pros
> 
> 2nd place was won by a pro whos car was only 2 weeks old
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The only reason I ask is cos I was a little disappointed by the attitude of some of the pros there in their works uniforms

Comments to the judges like 'is that REALLY in the top 16' and 
'God they've missed bloody loads' seemed like a really poor show

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Hereisphilly

dchapman88 said:


> The only reason I ask is cos I was a little disappointed by the attitude of some of the pros there in their works uniforms
> 
> Comments to the judges like 'is that REALLY in the top 16' and
> 'God they've missed bloody loads' seemed like a really poor show
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Oh its not them being arsey, i hate to say it but there were some properly poor examples there as showdown cars

Also some amazing worth there though

Apparently of the 32 tickets bought for the showdown, only 19 turned up

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Who did the Merc A45 belong to? Is that Chongo's motor?


----------



## Hereisphilly

muzzer said:


> Who did the Merc A45 belong to? Is that Chongo's motor?


The one in the showdown? It isn't actually an A45, but an A class with alot of the AMG options and toys

Chongo's was in the main car park he said

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Had a cracking day and was nice to finally put faces to members names and also go see manufacturers, resellers & pro's all in person! Can't wait to do it all again next year!


----------



## Mikej857

Let's not get into the pro/amateur thing again people its the same every year 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

muzzer said:


> Who did the Merc A45 belong to? Is that Chongo's motor?


My Taz:devil: was outside looking for his next victim 

That A class was a diesel AMG line:thumb:

I must admit I was a bit shocked that one car we both thought might have a chance of winning or getting something didn't get anything at all :wall: but nobody really knows what the judges are looking for really 
But well done to everyone that entered their car:thumb:

And it was great meeting the guys that we both (mrs C) chatted to.


----------



## Steve_6R

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh its not them being arsey, i hate to say it but there were some properly poor examples there as showdown cars
> 
> Also some amazing worth there though
> 
> Apparently of the 32 tickets bought for the showdown, only 19 turned up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There were a lot of average cars there. It's decent in a way because it makes me think I could do it so its kinda inspirational!

Some awesome examples of work there as well, so lets not take anything away from them!


----------



## detailR

I had a brilliant day on the ODK Wax stand.
Thanks to everyone that stopped by 

The day flew by so I didn't get het to head out and meet many people but it was good fun at our end.



Simz said:


> Do we know who the SLK man is? Seen him a few times throughout the day and thought he deserved a prize for his style


His name is John, from Manchester. 
He's a top guy. I've had the pleasure of doing a few bits with the car last summer for a concourse event


----------



## leeandfay

Lets also not forget that it takes balls to enter your car/work into a show for people to pour over and scrutinise and despite what anyones opinions are of the quality of workmanship or whatever it may be.

In my opinion if you think you can do better and have it judged then enter it.

Im not being arsey, just saying that it does take balls.

Great show, lovely people and my only regret is that me and Fay weren't there in an official capacity 

We had nothing but lovely chats and felt super relaxed there. 2018 Waxstock can you hurry up please 

Nice to see you if i saw you and vice versa


----------



## Scrim-1-

Was great to meet a few people from the forum.

Have to say tho some of the cars in top 16 and arrive and shine where in a shocking state, but all in all it was a great show.


----------



## Mikej857

I'll admit there were some cars in the top 16 that I can without reserve say weren't up to a standard I personally would say were show worthy but is my standard the same as someone else's probably not 

Would I have the minerals to put my car under the spotlight I'm not sure but we may see if it changes for 2018 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam888

I'm surprised at the reaction to the top 16 cars, mine was selected for top 16, it was the estorial blue E46 M3.

I have been detailing for years (amateur) and spent the last 3-4 years restoring/tuning etc my M3, I spent 80 hours plus (easy) preparing for this show and thought my car was worthy of a top 16 spot, looking at other top 16 cars on the day I placed mine realistically and honestly around 5-6.
There is still a couple of imperfections in the engine bay area I'm aware of and despite the leather treatment there is signs of wear to drivers seat (not much but enough for me to notice).

I mention this because I'm a bit taken back by the negative comments.
I'm happy to take structured criticism and maybe opening myself up here but are any of these comments aimed my way? 
If anyone did notice anything on my car, what? 
I'm always happy to learn and improve so any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Steve_6R

Sam888 said:


> I'm surprised at the reaction to the top 16 cars, mine was selected for top 16, it was the estorial blue E46 M3.
> 
> I have been detailing for years (amateur) and spent the last 3-4 years restoring/tuning etc my M3, I spent 80 hours plus (easy) preparing for this show and thought my car was worthy of a top 16 spot, looking at other top 16 cars on the day I placed mine realistically and honestly around 5-6.
> There is still a couple of imperfections in the engine bay area I'm aware of and despite the leather treatment there is signs of wear to drivers seat (not much but enough for me to notice).
> 
> I mention this because I'm a bit taken back by the negative comments.
> I'm happy to take structured criticism and maybe opening myself up here but are any of these comments aimed my way?
> If anyone did notice anything on my car, what?
> I'm always happy to learn and improve so any feedback is appreciated.


You don't need to worry mate as my comments certainly weren't aimed at your car!


----------



## dazzyb

Sam888 said:


> I'm surprised at the reaction to the top 16 cars, mine was selected for top 16, it was the estorial blue E46 M3.
> 
> I have been detailing for years (amateur) and spent the last 3-4 years restoring/tuning etc my M3, I spent 80 hours plus (easy) preparing for this show and thought my car was worthy of a top 16 spot, looking at other top 16 cars on the day I placed mine realistically and honestly around 5-6.
> There is still a couple of imperfections in the engine bay area I'm aware of and despite the leather treatment there is signs of wear to drivers seat (not much but enough for me to notice).
> 
> I mention this because I'm a bit taken back by the negative comments.
> I'm happy to take structured criticism and maybe opening myself up here but are any of these comments aimed my way?
> If anyone did notice anything on my car, what?
> I'm always happy to learn and improve so any feedback is appreciated.


Your car was one of my favourite of the day. Went back a few times to see it in the end. 
A real credit to the hours you put in. Im sure any conments made were not aimed at you at all :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Standards have slipped a little then judging by these comments, when i went in 2015 i think it was, the top 16 cars were all immaculate and the show and shine competitors were hard at work finishing theirs off after being picked to enter the hall.

Just out of curiosity, are the judging panel still the same? When i went i am sure Mark from Heavenly Detail was one of the judges and he and the other judges were going over cars with a fine tooth comb


----------



## WHIZZER

Well how busy Was Waxstock this year !!!! Car parks Full and overflows full !!! 

Thanks to all of those that's popped by to grab a sticker or Torch - great to say hi - Sorry I couldn't talk to some of you was just to busy to get off the stand 

Hope everyone enjoyed it !


----------



## WHIZZER

muzzer said:


> Standards have slipped a little then judging by these comments, when i went in 2015 i think it was, the top 16 cars were all immaculate and the show and shine competitors were hard at work finishing theirs off after being picked to enter the hall.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are the judging panel still the same? When i went i am sure Mark from Heavenly Detail was one of the judges and he and the other judges were going over cars with a fine tooth comb


Mark is still judging - I saw the top 16 working on their Cars on the Saturday - All working all Day right up to close of play - had to give a couple a count down to get them out of the hall

The Judges spend pretty much all day doing this , they have to get the owners to open up etc - Top and bottom marks eliminated to keep things fair - Its all done to a rigid set of rules :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

All I can say I gave it my best shot considering it was my first time, I don't know where I came or what the feedback was but it is a really tough competition to win, even if we took our whole garage worth of gear it wouldn't guarantee winning, one comment I picked up on was that I should have taken a trolley jack with me as the wheels deep down in the barrels weren't clean enough, well sorry to say there's only so much anyone can take and in my case when I have my family members, luggage, big buckets, as many bottles and cloths as possible plus what little room I had left to take home some purchases, a 36kg trolley jack is a step to far and way to much weight to carry in the car, if that's the case then I may never stand a chance of winning, some participants had their mates helping cleaning their cars, I noticed four guys cleaning one car. Other than that I really enjoyed the weekend and I'll give it another crack at top 16 again and rethink my statergy on how to improve, continuos improvement is key. I just want to add further and it's all in my humble opinion, I think cars over three years old should only participate in the top 16, the guy who came runner up in the Nismo Juke only rolled off the production line two weeks ago, my M2 is 8 months old and I would have been happy to wait until it's three years old and then enter in the top 16, I think it would give a more level playing field as cars over three years old will be more battle scarred.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Sam888 said:


> I'm surprised at the reaction to the top 16 cars, mine was selected for top 16, it was the estorial blue E46 M3.
> 
> I have been detailing for years (amateur) and spent the last 3-4 years restoring/tuning etc my M3, I spent 80 hours plus (easy) preparing for this show and thought my car was worthy of a top 16 spot, looking at other top 16 cars on the day I placed mine realistically and honestly around 5-6.
> There is still a couple of imperfections in the engine bay area I'm aware of and despite the leather treatment there is signs of wear to drivers seat (not much but enough for me to notice).
> 
> I mention this because I'm a bit taken back by the negative comments.
> I'm happy to take structured criticism and maybe opening myself up here but are any of these comments aimed my way?
> If anyone did notice anything on my car, what?
> I'm always happy to learn and improve so any feedback is appreciated.


It was nice to meet you Sam, I didn't know it was you with that lovely M3 of yours, we talked about all the carbon trim in your engine bay and that you went to Evole for your M3s remap, if you remember me, I was wearing the bright orange hug me T-shirt, your M3 was certainly worthy of the top 16, lovely motor and a fine example, you should be proud of her.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Scrim-1- said:


> Was great to meet a few people from the forum.
> 
> Have to say tho some of the cars in top 16 and arrive and shine where in a shocking state, but all in all it was a great show.


It was very nice to meet you Scrim, I would have to agree that I thought one or two cars looked a little under par.


----------



## Mikej857

The comments regarding cars age comes up every year and from what I understand the age is taken into consideration when being judged as obviously the 1990 fiesta turbo that was there would have stood any chance against the duke 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

This was my second year and it seemed much busier than last year, but that may have been due to the time I arrived. Last year I was there when the show opened, this year I arrived around 10:30. 

I was one of the first cars onto car park C, when I left around 12:00 it was full.

Some of the cars in the top 16 looked stunning again this year, but some were a bit of a disappointment. I noticed quite a few swirls, and what looked like polish residue on a few cars, whilst others such as the Orange Escort, Red Cortina(?), A Class and M2 looked stunning.

It was a great show overall though.


----------



## TripleD

This was my first year, little disappointed at the car parking situation and being told to go park in Tesco's!

Apart from that loved the show, and the cars on display. Yes some of the cars had faults, swirls and maybe not up to some peoples standards, but I look at these and think they must be daily drivers, and wow they've done well to get here and get it cleaned up for display. Especially loving some of the older cars, the 1300 Escort, the white Escort RS Turbo. And that Black S2000 ..... WOW!!!!

Great show, and a big thankyou for all those that took the time to put the cars inside for everyone else to enjoy and drool over.


----------



## chongo

As we all know this years Waxstock was very busy inside and outside with cars and people and there where some cars that in my eyes weren't up to the mark to be in the last 16 if am honest but some of them where but only a few. To make Waxstock fear i.e. The last 16 then maybe it should be only for the non pro's and only prepared by yourself, I know that would be hard find out if it was the owner that carried out the preparation but at least it would give everyone a chance that enters. I've entered it twice now as non pro in 2014-16 and standards have dropped a lot so maybe the organisers need a better format for people entering the last 16?? How about having a section where the pro's enter their own cars and then then the judges are picked from a poll on DW (non pro) just a thought.

Anyway we really enjoyed ourselves and it was great to meet everyone.
M2 , blue jag , cortina looked great.


----------



## Puntoboy

I had a great weekend that ended in a huge disappointment for me. 

I still thoroughly enjoyed the weekend and it was great to speak to everyone that said hello. I must apologise to those who I didn’t get to chat to or couldn’t speak to for long. It was a very busy day. 

I think the judging it fair, but it needs a little adjustment. I found that cars with 0-10 miles are classed as new and 11-50000 miles are banded together. I think that’s a little broad and lump my car, a 3 year old, 27000 mile car in the same category as SB’s M2 and Sean’s Juke. Maybe it should be cars <3000 miles and those 3001-50000? Maybe not, but it needs some more thought IMO. 

I didn’t look around the other cars in the Top 16 too closely, as it was so busy, but from the few I looked at the standards were good. The three winners were very very good. 

There was some talk in the run up to Waxstock about my car being in Dooka’s unit and him detailing it. I can 100% confirm that Rob did not detail my car, he only allowed me the use of his unit whilst he did his own preparation for Waxstock and run his shop, I didn’t see him much over the four days I was there. Due to the speculation of some people this led the judges to decide not to let Rob judge my car. In his place, Kelly from KDS Judged my car, and only my car, Rob judged the remaining cars. I had no issue with this, my work was as good as it could be in the time I had taken so it didn’t matter to me who the judges were. My only niggling thought was Kelly didn’t judge the other cars, surely the point is that all cars are judged by the same people?

I still had a great day as I said, there’s always next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6

Didn't enjoy it as much as previous years. Biggest let down was no swirl police, was really looking forward to seeing them again!


----------



## Soul boy 68

magpieV6 said:


> Didn't enjoy it as much as previous years. Biggest let down was no swirl police, was really looking forward to seeing them again!


I was looking forward to seeing the swirl Police and I wanted to get arrested and frisked by them as well  :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> I was looking forward to seeing the swirl Police and I wanted to get arrested and frisked by them as well
> 
> View attachment 51659


No swirl police but there was a devil over one side wasn't there......

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> No swirl police but there was a devil over one side wasn't there......
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Yes mate there was but it was Taz:devil: outside not inside :lol:


----------



## In2detailing

chongo said:


> As we all know this years Waxstock was very busy inside and outside with cars and people and there where some cars that in my eyes weren't up to the mark to be in the last 16 if am honest but some of them where but only a few. To make Waxstock fear i.e. The last 16 then maybe it should be only for the non pro's and only prepared by yourself, I know that would be hard find out if it was the owner that carried out the preparation but at least it would give everyone a chance that enters. I've entered it twice now as non pro in 2014-16 and standards have dropped a lot so maybe the organisers need a better format for people entering the last 16?? How about having a section where the pro's enter their own cars and then then the judges are picked from a poll on DW (non pro) just a thought.
> 
> Anyway we really enjoyed ourselves and it was great to meet everyone.
> M2 , blue jag , cortina looked great.


Was great to finally put a face to the name!

Imran
:driver:


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> Yes mate there was but it was Taz outside not inside


Ahhhhhhhhh
Glad your detailing better than your jokes 


Where we you hiding yesterday anyway..... kept asking people where you were......

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh
> Glad your detailing better than your jokes
> 
> 
> Where we you hiding yesterday anyway..... kept asking people where you were......
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Was there from 9.30 o 15.15 I spoke to soul boy and others inside and outside :thumb: anyway if your there next year then we will meet up bud:thumb:

I might enter next year as a weekend warrior


----------



## chongo

In2detailing said:


> Was great to finally put a face to the name!
> 
> Imran
> :driver:


Same here Imran and your stall was busy all day with some great Waxstock deals on:thumb: see you next year bud:wave:


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> Was there from 9.30 o 15.15 I spoke to soul boy and others inside and outside :thumb: anyway if your there next year then we will meet up bud:thumb:
> 
> I might enter next year as a weekend warrior


Were u in a navy body warmer?!
If so I was the beardy one behind you in the line at the in2detailing stand!

Next year I look forward to seeing taz inside the arena then 


Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Danjc

Great show and good to meet some people of here, Simz you owe me a tenner 
A handful of very well presented and prepared metal :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Danjc said:


> Great show and good to meet some people of here, Simz you owe me a tenner
> 
> A handful of very well presented and prepared metal :thumb:


How do you work that out you fu**er lol good laughs with a few and nice to meet the Chongo, Soulboy and see Phil again all be it briefly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> How do you work that out you ****** lol good laughs with a few and nice to meet the Chongo, Soulboy and see Phil again all be it briefly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not try to dodge the swear filter


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> Were u in a navy body warmer?!
> If so I was the beardy one behind you in the line at the in2detailing stand!
> 
> Next year I look forward to seeing taz inside the arena then
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Yes mate that was me the handsome one :lol:

You should of said something bud but now you know my face come over next time and say hello.

Soulboy had the right idea of having his name on his T shirt :thumb:


----------



## Sam888

Nice to meet you Soul Boy, your M2 was a credit to you.

Nice to know the comments weren't aimed my way - thanks for the compliments


----------



## chongo

Simz said:


> How do you work that out you ****** lol good laughs with a few and nice to meet the Chongo, Soulboy and see Phil again all be it briefly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great meeting you bud considering your a Manc:lol::thumb:

£10 in the Help the Hero's charity box mate:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Simz

muzzer said:


> Do not try to dodge the swear filter


Sorry Muzzer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

chongo said:


> Great meeting you bud considering your a Manc:lol::thumb:
> 
> £10 in the Help the Hero's charity box mate:thumb::thumb:


Good place for the tenner :thumb:


----------



## Simz

That tenner will end up with a thread of it's own lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Simz said:


> That tenner will end up with a thread of it's own lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I new him well but not for long:lol:


----------



## Danjc

A Manc and a scouser arguing over who should have the tenner.......wtf is the world coming to


----------



## Marc172cup

Great show again, although it doesn't feel the same without having a car in there competing. Definitely felt busier than last year, some of the trade stands were extremely busy, think Autobrite need a bigger stand haha.

Must admit though the standard of the top 16 was low this year compared to the last few years, I'm not ranting but I really didn't agree to the Nissan being allowed to compete and then it went to get second, how are you meant to compete against that.

Look forward to next years show, always a great day and maybe have something ready to show again


----------



## Danjc

Marc172cup said:


> Great show again, although it doesn't feel the same without having a car in there competing. Definitely felt busier than last year, some of the trade stands were extremely busy, think Autobrite need a bigger stand haha.
> 
> Must admit though the standard of the top 16 was low this year compared to the last few years, I'm not ranting but I really didn't agree to the Nissan being allowed to compete and then it went to get second, how are you meant to compete against that.
> 
> Look forward to next years show, always a great day and maybe have something ready to show again


There were some very good cars in there though :thumb:


----------



## stevieR26

Marc172cup said:


> Must admit though the standard of the top 16 was low this year compared to the last few years, I'm not ranting but I really didn't agree to the Nissan being allowed to compete and then it went to get second, how are you meant to compete against that.


We did and beat it, Its all about the taking part and going that extra mile to prepare the car to the best of your ability.

I don't think the overall standard was low as there were some great looking cars in the top 16, although there were a few that could have been a lot better. You need to remember there were people in the 16 that had never been before let alone in the top 16 which once you are there it's a big eye opener. We all need to start somewhere.


----------



## Soul boy 68

stevieR26 said:


> We did and beat it, Its all about the taking part and going that extra mile to prepare the car to the best of your ability.
> 
> I don't think the overall standard was low as there were some great looking cars in the top 16, although there were a few that could have been a lot better. You need to remember there were people in the 16 that had never been before let alone in the top 16 which once you are there it's a big eye opener. We all need to start somewhere.


I was really chuffed to have made the top 16 as I wasn't convinced I would get that far and it was my first attempt so no complaints from me, looking to improve at my next stab at the top 16 in 2019, God willing.


----------



## WHIZZER

Puntoboy said:


> I had a great weekend that ended in a huge disappointment for me.
> 
> I still thoroughly enjoyed the weekend and it was great to speak to everyone that said hello. I must apologise to those who I didn't get to chat to or couldn't speak to for long. It was a very busy day.
> 
> I think the judging it fair, but it needs a little adjustment. I found that cars with 0-10 miles are classed as new and 11-50000 miles are banded together. I think that's a little broad and lump my car, a 3 year old, 27000 mile car in the same category as SB's M2 and Sean's Juke. Maybe it should be cars <3000 miles and those 3001-50000? Maybe not, but it needs some more thought IMO.
> 
> I didn't look around the other cars in the Top 16 too closely, as it was so busy, but from the few I looked at the standards were good. The three winners were very very good.
> 
> There was some talk in the run up to Waxstock about my car being in Dooka's unit and him detailing it. I can 100% confirm that Rob did not detail my car, he only allowed me the use of his unit whilst he did his own preparation for Waxstock and run his shop, I didn't see him much over the four days I was there. Due to the speculation of some people this led the judges to decide not to let Rob judge my car. In his place, Kelly from KDS Judged my car, and only my car, Rob judged the remaining cars. I had no issue with this, my work was as good as it could be in the time I had taken so it didn't matter to me who the judges were. My only niggling thought was Kelly didn't judge the other cars, surely the point is that all cars are judged by the same people?
> 
> I still had a great day as I said, there's always next year!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Puntoboy, the criteria you have listed above is not correct , without giving the ins and outs , from what I have been told even I'm not ***** to the judging sheets 11-50000 are not banded together , that would be unfair, points are deducted for various things including newer cars. The judging at waxstock I believe is as fair as it can be with an "open" category. There are specific elements that must be met but these might not be what you or I think they should be.

The judges agreed that your car should be judged by a different judge to Dooka as we didn't want things to look unfair to the others that were involved especially with dooka stickers over your car , looking from the outside if it was judged by rob then it may have looked unfair. Kelly normally judges for waxstock but we had him do stage time etc and he just would not have had the time to complete all the cars so we felt this was the fairest way.

With regards the level of cars in top 16 , Dw / waxstock can only judge what's in front of them, if people choose not to prep totally that's their right, obviously points would be lost for defects, cleanliness etc.

Also when you have 30 cars supposedly to choose from but only 16 turn up you can only go with what you have.

The competition is there to enter for those that choose to say the level isn't high enough put your money where your keyboard is and enter next year who knows you might take a trophy home

:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

WHIZZER said:


> Puntoboy, the criteria you have listed above is not correct , without giving the ins and outs , from what I have been told even I'm not ***** to the judging sheets 11-50000 are not banded together , that would be unfair, points are deducted for various things including newer cars. The judging at waxstock I believe is as fair as it can be with an "open" category. There are specific elements that must be met but these might not be what you or I think they should be.
> 
> The judges agreed that your car should be judged by a different judge to Dooka as we didn't want things to look unfair to the others that were involved especially with dooka stickers over your car , looking from the outside if it was judged by rob then it may have looked unfair. Kelly normally judges for waxstock but we had him do stage time etc and he just would not have had the time to complete all the cars so we felt this was the fairest way.
> 
> With regards the level of cars in top 16 , Dw / waxstock can only judge what's in front of them, if people choose not to prep totally that's their right, obviously points would be lost for defects, cleanliness etc.
> 
> Also when you have 30 cars supposedly to choose from but only 16 turn up you can only go with what you have.
> 
> The competition is there to enter for those that choose to say the level isn't high enough put your money where your keyboard is and enter next year who knows you might take a trophy home
> 
> :thumb:


Hi Bill,

Maybe I misheard Marc Ellsworth. He asked me a bunch of questions about me and my car (age, mileage, original paint, amateur/Pro detailer, driveway or garaged, daily driver) and as I was standing there he explained the scoring system to Rob Dooka (e.g. plus 5 points for amateur) It's then I heard the mileage banding of 0-10 and 11-50000 and it was -2 points for 0-10 and 0 for 11-50000. I'm pretty sure I heard correctly but maybe I didn't. If that's not correct then I apologise.

I know vehicle age is also taken into consideration and I have no issue with that, I think I heard it was cars three years or younger, but again I could be wrong. It was just the mileage that didn't seem quite right to me.

I have no issue at all with Kelly judging my car in place of Dooka, who the judge is of my work has no bearing on me. I just feel it was a little unfair that Kelly only judged my car. I have no idea what the scores were, and I don't want to know, but the judging should be equal across all cars.

I'm not bitter, I just want an even playing field. We all have the same opportunity to win.

I haven't commented on quality of the cars. I thought the quality was very good this year but I didn't look around the other competitors too much, I was too busy prepping my car or speaking to people on the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Irony is, 

I actually asked one of my staff members to judge the car with my guidance on how to score and what to look for, as I just knew this would end up like it has. 

If anything my shortest time served staff member with the least "detailing" know how has scored the car in question higher than I would.

I could (but won’t) roll off a long list of obvious detailing error’s and mistakes that I spotted that I did not tell my staff member as it would of influenced him. 

I even made a point to ALL the fellow judges of this point and an owner of waxstock to make sure it’s as fair as it possibly be. 

I was drafted in to actually help out try and fix a tricky situation on all ready full agenda day for me and my staff member. 

Unfortunately humans get extremely sentimental and attached to their cars and work and we all think we deserve a prize for our hard work.

It takes a brave person to show their work to public, it takes an even braver for a business to show their work to competitors and then listen to their comments and watch people prod and poke the work without it hurting. 
Is this not what happens to most who display at waxstock?

I would suggest listen learn and improve for the next time, British are known for never giving up in a fight and to come out on top in the end. 

I took the Ferrari 355 to waxstock (which is customers car, yet to be paid) which is now being finished this week ready for collection next week, I knew of areas still to be addressed, A tiny amount of people pointed this out to either me or my staff. 
many did say its flawless , which we then corrected them that its not yet. 

Not once did we say to the paying public “its not finished and explain why” we let them see we could all do better.
We did say to a few fellow friend detailers that’s its not entirely finished. Its got another 3-5% left to do. 

On stage I did try to explain about the most commonly used products for the Pros and Cons and why some cars look stunning from 15 plus feet but not great up close. 
And that the Ferrari is bare yet to be dressed on any surfaces etc. 

Surely educating the guys who cars are not so good is better than just saying “the standard’s were lower this year” 

i would rather help out than slag off peoples hard work be it, 

waxstock organisers. 
show stands. 
marshals. 
peoples cars in the display.
detailers. 
products companys.
the paying public. 
judges. 
and so on. 

without the above it would be a poorer show or dare i say no show at all. 


amazing amount of work, time and effort has been put in from all directions to make this happen and we should all be proud of it. 


Kelly


----------



## Puntoboy

Kelly I think you’ve got the wrong end of the stick. I’m not having a go about yours, or your staff’s judging at all. I just think it should be a level playing field, that’s the point in having a number of different judges after all. 

I can take feedback, if I receive it. A couple of people have mentioned a few things to me but I have not, and apparently never will, receive any general or specific feedback on my car. How can I, or anyone else, improve without honest and genuine feedback? 

You’ve tried to imply that I’ve slagged off the show, which is far from true, in fact if you look at my original post you’ll see I enjoyed the weekend and the show. 

I was just trying to provide some honest feedback on a few minor things that could be tweaked. If that’s not wanted then I’ll say no more. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Chris, 

I am going to provide you with feedback. I was never not going to do this! We may have had a joke on the day of Waxstock but at that point I was so tired I can't remember entirely what was said. I am sorry if you have interpreted it that I won't be giving you feedback. 

The issue is for me and the judges is that if your car had come top three and had not been judged independently then there would have been issues with that. I am damned if I do and damned if I don't in this situation. The easiest solution was a guest judge in this instance. Also just so you know, Rob Dooka did judge your car and when compared with the guest judge Rob actually marked your car lower...


----------



## Derekh929

I always thought there would be two judges judging each car and an average of the points would be the end result ? 

It must be a very hard job to make sure it's treated fairly, but so many cars are not driven to events nowadays and I just can't see why they would be judged on same basis as others.

I do agree conflicts of interest and very difficult to address and have 100% happy with the decision made, but having a different judge on 1 car is on a hiding for nothing and I would not have liked to be put on the spot if me.

I see its know been confirmed they got Rob to judge the car as well and got independant to judge as well , for me that was by far the fairest solution on the day, but that would be best communicated at outset , but on a busy event like that not easy, we learn new ways every day do and we can sometimes think wwe could have done things differentley but sometimes that is not always possible and as much as possible was done it seems on this occassion IMHO


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Derekh929 said:


> I always thought there would be two judges judging each car and an average of the points would be the end result ?
> 
> It must be a very hard job to make sure it's treated fairly, but so many cars are not driven to events nowadays and I just can't see why they would be judged on same basis as others.
> 
> I do agree conflicts of interest and very difficult to address and have 100% happy with the decision made, but having a different judge on 1 car is on a hiding for nothing and I would not have liked to be put on the spot if me


There is actually 5 judges who mark the cars.

Once the judges results are in, we remove the highest and lowest scored and average the 3 scores left. This means judges can't play tactics on their marking.

In this case had we let Robs score go through it would actually have been less than the score the guest judge gave it. So in actual fact Chris got more points by having a guest judge.

The feedback this year has certainly given me good for thought for next year that's for sure.


----------



## Simz

In addition what about cars being judged being roped off so the judges have total focus not worrying about bumping into the public, this would also let the public know when cars are being judged and they can watch (in silence), just a thought.

Great job on a Great day with Great people for what is a Great event.


----------



## muzzer

Judges at Waxstock, same as Moderators or Admin on detailingworld, no matter what you do or how fair you are, someone will take things the wrong way and want an explanation.


----------



## Simz

muzzer said:


> Judges at Waxstock, same as Moderators or Admin on detailingworld, no matter what you do or how fair you are, someone will take things the wrong way and want an explanation.


Muzzer, What do you mean by that.........

Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood a tad.:thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

I will be changing my car at the end of this year and was actually really tempted to try and get it prepped and enter it for top 16 next year, but gotta say I'm kinda a little put off by it now, not the underlying negativity but the seemingly high levels of confusion about scoring. 
Could a clearer system for scoring be put in place and structured feedback for entrants?! I I just feel that if I put my car in I would be scored and not really find out anything unless I came top 3

I am happy to be corrected if I'm wrong....



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Puntoboy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Chris,
> 
> I am going to provide you with feedback. I was never not going to do this! We may have had a joke on the day of Waxstock but at that point I was so tired I can't remember entirely what was said. I am sorry if you have interpreted it that I won't be giving you feedback.
> 
> The issue is for me and the judges is that if your car had come top three and had not been judged independently then there would have been issues with that. I am damned if I do and damned if I don't in this situation. The easiest solution was a guest judge in this instance. Also just so you know, Rob Dooka did judge your car and when compared with the guest judge Rob actually marked your car lower...


John,

Thanks for the call and it was good to talk to you.

I apologise for my mistake over the mileage, I clearly misheard Marc when he was talking to Rob, it was a long week and I was very tired by Sunday morning. 0-10k and 11k-50k (the k is important  ) is a much fairer bracket for cars to be placed into.

I completely agree that having an independent judge was the best course of action and I understand the reasons why Kelly was unable to Just the remaining 15 cars.

Sorry also for misinterpreting your comment after the show about feedback, I think we were both very tired by that point.

As I've said repeatedly, I did really enjoy the weekend and the show and I am looking forward to next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm pleased I made the top 16 considering it was my first time, of course I'm disappointed I didn't do better and I now understand it's a really tough competition to win and this experience will spur me on to improve for when I next go for it. I'll leave it to the organisers including judges to take all constructive criticism on board and I'm sure they'll look to improve on such items as much as I'll look to improve my detailing skills. Continuos improvement has always been my motto and it certainly applies in this instance.


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> Muzzer, What do you mean by that.........
> 
> Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood a tad.:thumb:


Ahhh good, another one for the list


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> I will be changing my car at the end of this year and was actually really tempted to try and get it prepped and enter it for top 16 next year, but gotta say I'm kinda a little put off by it now, not the underlying negativity but the seemingly high levels of confusion about scoring.
> Could a clearer system for scoring be put in place and structured feedback for entrants?! I I just feel that if I put my car in I would be scored and not really find out anything unless I came top 3
> 
> I am happy to be corrected if I'm wrong....
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Mate do not be put off with what's been said about this years last 16 and the judging system, a lot of people I spoke to on the day where only saying that some of the cars paint weren't up to the standard i.e. Swirls as these are the first things I saw and manyothers did:thumb: am sure you will do a great job on your car when it comes round next year, JUST don't prep it in a pro's place:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

chongo said:


> Mate do not be put off with what's been said about this years last 16 and the judging system, a lot of people I spoke to on the day where only saying that some of the cars paint weren't up to the standard i.e. Swirls as these are the first things I saw and manyothers did:thumb: am sure you will do a great job on your car when it comes round next year, JUST don't prep it in a pro's place:thumb:


I'm coming off all social media and prepping mine in an ex-soviet bunker next year. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Puntoboy said:


> I'm coming off all social media and prepping mine in an ex-soviet bunker next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the ex-soviet bunker detailing studio?!



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## leeandfay

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm pleased I made the top 16 considering it was my first time, of course I'm disappointed I didn't do better and I now understand it's a really tough competition to win and this experience will spur me on to improve for when I next go for it. I'll leave it to the organisers including judges to take all constructive criticism on board and I'm sure they'll look to improve on such items as much as I'll look to improve my detailing skills. Continuos improvement has always been my motto and it certainly applies in this instance.


I poured over your M2 SB. My Mrs who picked the M140i didn't want an M2 when we went shopping but after seeing yours it's inspired her to now look at M4 convertible's so thanks for that  

Anyone who entered and got anywhere did well and i take my hat off to you all. 
Tough gig being judged and a lot of work goes into it so well done to you all (Sounds cheesy but it's true)

Waxstock 2018 hurry please


----------



## Soul boy 68

Auto Allure said:


> I poured over your M2 SB. My Mrs who picked the M140i didn't want an M2 when we went shopping but after seeing yours it's inspired her to now look at M4 convertible's so thanks for that
> 
> Anyone who entered and got anywhere did well and i take my hat off to you all.
> Tough gig being judged and a lot of work goes into it so well done to you all (Sounds cheesy but it's true)
> 
> Waxstock 2018 hurry please


Thank you for the kind comments, and how my M2 has inspired your good lady,now dig deep for that M4 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Rich

dchapman88 said:


> I will be changing my car at the end of this year and was actually really tempted to try and get it prepped and enter it for top 16 next year, but gotta say I'm kinda a little put off by it now, not the underlying negativity but the seemingly high levels of confusion about scoring.
> Could a clearer system for scoring be put in place and structured feedback for entrants?! I I just feel that if I put my car in I would be scored and not really find out anything unless I came top 3
> 
> I am happy to be corrected if I'm wrong....
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Any concours type competitions I have entered in the past the rules and scoring have always been available before the event so that you know what you are working towards. Like wise with the judging sheets and scores being handed back after the event - it's the only way you can work out where to improve. Also having a chance to speak to the judges adter for some pointers also is always a big help.

Purely as an outsider looking in as I didn't go or enter so not sure what was available for the competitors.

These things are always a nightmare just for one make events - different models vs standard or modified, new vs old. I feel for the people involved in organising the Top 16 , it will always be impossible to please everyone.


----------



## lemansblue92

does anyone know the weight of the "guess the weight" of detailing goodies crate on the tombola stand?


----------



## chongo

Puntoboy said:


> I'm coming off all social media and prepping mine in an ex-soviet bunker next year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

I have got to say I thought there was a really high standard of cars generally and was super impressed by the work that had gone into nearly all of them.

I only picked one of the top three out of all of them as my favorites and was pretty suprised by the results, guess it shows how much I know about it....

Well done to all the entrants, it takes some stones to put your car out there to be judged :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

Fair play to those that entered anything especially those inside lots of work and time devoted to there cars. 
Maybe one year I will give it a go but I didn't feel my car was even good enough for the arrive and shine.


----------



## richtea78

Puntoboy said:


> I think the judging it fair, but it needs a little adjustment. I found that cars with 0-10 miles are classed as new and 11-50000 miles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not 0 to 10000 miles
11k to 50k miles?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Im glad everyone had a good time...


----------



## Multics

Had a great time, my other half made a little video of the event:


----------



## Xaerob

Didn't want to bring it up on here before contacting them directly, but did anyone else get overcharged at the Auto Finesse Stand? The guy there just pulled the amount I had to pay out of a hat, and I certainly didn't get the 20% off they were advertising, it was actually 1% off!

Gtechniq and Slims had their products on a list, totalled it, then took 20% off when I bought from them, AF didn't seem to do any real calculations and haven't been as proactive as I would have hoped in dealing with the issue after.


----------



## In2detailing

Multics said:


> Had a great time, my other half made a little video of the event:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great Video - First one I have seen that you ca see our wee stand in
> 
> Imran
> :driver:


----------



## camerashy

Very Nice video Multics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Soul boy 68

Multics said:


> Had a great time, my other half made a little video of the event:
> 
> Waxstock 2017 Car Detailing Show - YouTube


Like the nice snap shot of my M2 towards the end.  :thumb:


----------

